# LAS CATARATAS MÁS LINDAS DEL PERÚ...



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

CATARATA DEL GERA..








CATARATA EN TINGO MARIA..








CAIDA DE AGUA DE HUANCAHUASI LIMA..








CATARATA DE HUACAMAILLO.








HUACAMAILLO..








CARPISHIYACU..


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

CATARATA DE CHIPULUC..








CATARATA DE SANTO THOMAS..








EN CUTERVO CATARATAS DE SÓCOTA..








CATARATAS DE SÓCOTA EN CUTERVO PERU.








CATARATAS DE VILCA.








CATARATAS DE VILCA..


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*region san martin*

ejemplo de mas de 100 cataratas de esta zona


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si que estan bonitas estas ultimas cataratas, tenemos tanto que explotar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes tus fotos Enrique, das a conocer detalles de nuestro paìs que incluso algunos no conocemos

Hermozas fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:eek2:


----------

